# senior maltese at Orange CA, needs rescue/adoption ASAP



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

If anyone can help, saw this of facebook, has until Wednesday, they suspect cancer..................SCMR does not have anyone in CA, hopefully there is someone that can help?

A1248739

UNALTERED MALE , WHITE MALTESE MIX, Age: 10 YEARS , Additional Info: SUSPECTED TESTICULAR CANCER
Intake Condition: APC

This animal has been at the shelter since 05/11/2013. Review Date: 05/15/2013
OC ANIMAL CARE, 561 The City Drive South, Orange, CA 92868, 714-935-6848

Praying for his safety..........he deserves better, bless his heart......


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry he is in CA, is there a way to correct the title?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh gee My Heart aches looking at this little one.*
*Why?????Do They End up this way,Why?*


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess that is something we will never know or understand........some people just don't care.............


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So sad that someone will dump him. And who will adopt him knowing he has cancer. Hope he gets into rescue.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Heartbreaking  .


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I sent this on to see if anyone has room down that way. Let you know if I hear.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping this little guy will get into a rescue, he sure deserves better. Thanks Debi for sharing and Edie for forwarding. Praying for him!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue has a foster going to check on him tomorrow. Will let you know if we get him out. Poor old man.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers this poor baby can be spared. So heartbreaking....I truly hate hearing this stuff. Thank you to all who try to help him. Wish I could rush and save him myself. : (


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

carley said:


> sorry he is in CA, is there a way to correct the title?


Done.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

He is a little guy of 4 1/2 lbs and may also have cataracts. May need some help with medical funds for giving him sight if that is even possible. Our foster is ready to get him once we get permission. Hugs, Edie


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Edie, yes, I can certainly make a donation now to help with this little man. Those of us that aren't in the position to take on a foster so appreciate your work. You are a hero!


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

Ditto! Let us know how we can help$$$$


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We will be picking him up and will let you all know what we have once he is at the vets.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have him and he is on the way to the vets to be checked out. They say he is darling little one. Will let you know what the vets say about what medical care he needs.

He doesn't have a name yet, but here is his picture.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So happy you have him. What a cute little guy.
I hope he has a good report from the vet.

You guys are incredible - thank you for what you do.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

New picture of the little guy and he has a new name. Romeo


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah , freedom piccies! 
He's a heart stealing Romeo for sure...


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Edie - I'm so happy that Romeo is sprung.:chili::chili: He looks like such a sweet boy. Keep us posted on his needs. Thanks AMAR!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Yaaaay for Romeo and Edie!!! Any updates on his condition?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We are so happy to report that Romeo now has a great new foster to take him and he is really pretty healthy. He does not have cataracts which is super since that is the big expense most of the time. 
He probably does have testicular cancer, but once neutered that should be all that is needed. The little guy is having his dental and neuter done today. I hope he comes through that well. He is so little , it always makes me worry when then go under anesthesia . Will let you all know how he does.
We have had some great donations for him already.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

He is so cute and looks so happy! Yay little one!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I love him! If he does need donations for anything, let us know!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Edie, how wonderful! Be happy to help. What a cutie!

GG


----------

